# Curtains for the Chariot!



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I started this over on the sci fi listings under "one day...." but thought it should really be here.....so.
Still working on the Chariot, had a break for a while, but now back fresh and eager to finish the thing:thumbsup:.
Finally got round to the dreaded curtains, did toy with the idea that blinds would be better but managed to create the drapes....then took it one stage further and added a blind under the bubble and to cover rear roof panel.
Now covering the outside framework in aluminium tape (which although fiddly looks a lot better than the paint!)...Then decided that the robot could do with a shiny body as well:tongue:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work with the rear excess for the robot......:thumbsup: Please post some photos from the rear. The foil tape on the canopy look sweet and is that 
frame work inside thin squire rod you added????


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The interior framework looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AWESOME WORK SIR!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job, as usual, Stephanie! Thanks for posting. 

Hey, will you be doing a mini Spindrift with the Monogram "pilot in the bubble", to match your Aurora scale?


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Questions, questions so many questions!.....well 2 actually:thumbsup:
Okay answers as required....yes Teslabe it is an interior framework I added, but it is in fact I-beam not square! (that was fun I can tell you!) ended up with a couple of marks on the canopy unfortunatley, which is why one set of curtains will be open (sneaky eh).
Hmmmm another spindrift......hmmm Don't get me started Kdarcal got enough to finish with the V transport as well as the loft insulation stock!.
Could be sweet tho'..not sure I can afford it at the moment I think the little spindrift costs more than I paid for the biggy!...:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I was sure the Cyclops had beaned it with a boulder reading the thread title!

Nice window treatments!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice work, indeed!! May I ask: what material did you use for the drapes and blinds? And is aluminum tape readily available at a hardware store? Thanks, and looking forward to more of this build; it's terrific!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad you like it phantomII, the aluminium foil tape i picked up in our local poundland shop, it is very very thin and very very sticky and comes on 20metre rolls!. The main curtains are silver flecked ribbon bought from a craft shop, and the other gauze like material was again in poundland in the craft section. Great shop Poundland for us modellers!.
Had a minor disaster yesterday, while putting some detail under roof, managed to get superglue right in the middle of the windscreen, so now surgery is called for!...might even cut out damaged rightside window whilst I am it..just hope the rest holds up
Had thought might do a diorama called "After the Cyclops Attack" and have a shattered screen could be an easier way out:tongue:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay so crisis averted:thumbsup:...managed to cut out front windscreen and replace, whilst i was in the "zone" I built the new tailgate and reworked the doors so that they have a hinge representation that would actually allow them to open fully (not that there is anything wrong with the "working doors", but I needed to show them folded all the way.)
For now its back the interior for extra detailing....more pics later:wave:


----------



## AF1963 (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually the only time I recall a Chariot window being broken was during the last half of "Blast Off into Space" where the statue comes to life and wants Dr. Smith's bottles of cosmonium. With Dr. Smith using Will as a shield as he cowers in the back of the Chariot! That would be a scene! :devil:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

nice. in an older build-up post, somebody made the nifty suggestion to buy some silver foil cup cake paper wraps -- already pleated, so saves a little time on scrunching up all that foil.

I did not do this myself, but the results looked great.

thought I'd pass the tip along for those looking to upgrade their curtains -- always nice to use a found item, especially if it is cheap.

here's a link to show ya what they look like, but I imagine you can find them at most supermarkets:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/59398388/silver-foil-cupcake-liners-45


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yahoo!...replaced windscreen.:thumbsup:
also finished door conversions and rear tailgate...now we're cooking!
bit more foil added, just got to re-do curved bits above doors, wasn't happy with the look of them (hence strange blobs on glass in pics)


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Wow! I'll just park mine in the back of the lot. LOL


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful work all around......:thumbsup: Especially the rear ramp for the robot. Now, THAT make sense.......


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Those cupcake's were mine. LOL, but I'm still parking mine in the back lot! lol.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well it's getting there:thumbsup:
Beginning to look quite glitzy with all that shiny striping!. Now to get back to the seats and stuff...time to make some luggage I think


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great build! I'm looking forward to more!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*ouch!*

well just as I thought I was doing well.....the sun was shining, so I decided to put away my paintbrush and head outdoors....needless to say big mistake...now I can't even hold the bloody paintbrush,due to a colles fracture of the left wrist ( yep I'm left-handed as well as a girl!)..lets just say longboards and tunnels don't mix!..so sorry if things go a little quiet for a while guys.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> well just as I thought I was doing well.....the sun was shining, so I decided to put away my paintbrush and head outdoors....needless to say big mistake...now I can't even hold the bloody paintbrush,due to a colles fracture of the left wrist ( yep I'm left-handed as well as a girl!)..lets just say longboards and tunnels don't mix!..so sorry if things go a little quiet for a while guys.


Well I can honestly say that I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I hope you have a speedy recovery and that the weather was at least nice on the day of your mishap...... I look forward to your return......:wave:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for support guys:thumbsup:
just to keep you interested, here's where the models at...
I thought it should have more than just lap straps, and Mega-blocks make great basic luggage!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

This is nice and tight!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

aeryn43 said:


> Thanks for support guys:thumbsup:
> just to keep you interested, here's where the models at...
> I thought it should have more than just lap straps, and Mega-blocks make great basic luggage!


All I can say is wow! You are truly an artist.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*More ideas*

While I am still incapable of actually working on this, I'm thinking that the ramp I built is a little steep, so I am considering changing it to a combined tailgate lift/ramp....
My idea is that the section of floor would lower till it stops on the towbar then a ramp could slide forward for the Robot to glide effortlessly up!:thumbsup:...
I may work on it before attacking the actual bit!, but fingers crossed...
(roll on 3 weeks till freedom!)


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*The lightbulb moment*

Okay so if you thought it was just the pain killers talking, here's what I am talking about, mind you this may change to a complete lift instead of the ramps.....no going back tho' managed to remove the section on the model, so its crunch time:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*revision time!*

Well finally worked it out
Chariot will now be fitted with a tailgate lift!....this is the most logical way of getting the robot in and out...and to keep the towbar(?) I have made it retractable into the axle box!..Have built the actual lift section so far. Here is another cgi render of what I'm doing...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The lift makes sense. Look forward to seeing the reality modelled into an already great customised kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Is your website still up? Please post a link, if you can! Quick and speedy healing to you!~


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

yep webby still there! (I hope)...link is chianna47.webs.com, don't forget to leave a comment:thumbsup:.
Well have built new lift bit and rear doors, had slight accident with chairs so decided to re-do their fixing and alter floor as well..I just can't stop fiddling with this thing!.
Hope to post new pics soon.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent work!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*as promised*

Well here's the new access point for the robot, just got some cleanup then paint, then its back to the interior and those darn seats:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> Well here's the new access point for the robot, just got some cleanup then paint, then its back to the interior and those darn seats:thumbsup:


That is just so cool! I never would have thought of that!
Excellent work!:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

You truly are an artiste......:thumbsup: I'm thinking that it must be something in the UK water. I mean, really, looking at the amazing detail you build and miniature sun's fine work, it must be the water.......


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looking great, aeryn! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Fantastic scratchbuilding for the chariot. Very detailed. I guess you'll be posing the robot on it when you are finished. I look forward to seeing the final photos when the kit is finished. Deserves a small diorama...


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

yes it will be in a diorama .....got some 1/24 mechanic figures so I am hoping to show them loading the Chariot up for a little trip!.
Wish Tamiya still did their 1/24 Campus friends set cos that contained female figures, so much easier than trying to change "gender reassign" those guys.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*And now the end is near(er)*

Here you go guys....hope you are not wincing at the last remark about the figures
Just laid down a coat of paint on my new interior additions, what do you think?
Still a little cleanup required.
less than a week to freedom!!!....:wave:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

aeryn43 said:


> Here you go guys....hope you are not wincing at the last remark about the figures
> Just laid down a coat of paint on my new interior additions, what do you think?
> Still a little cleanup required.
> less than a week to freedom!!!....:wave:


Jumpin' Catfish! 
You hit this one right out of the park!
AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*we're getting there!*

Now the V diorama is finished I can concentrate on this baby (hopefully).


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*More pics*

Well I working on this in dribs and drabs...mostly dribs
Added some detail to roof rack, ie mounting brackets (so it actually touches frame work and not just sit on the glass!) and some tiedown loops, plus added a little detail to front of solar panel thingy.
Not sticking to the exact colouring (there's a surprise) for some of the interior details....way too much orange in there already.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You know I like your gunrack! Wish I thought of doing mine as framework instead of being solid.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Big Step!.....glued canopy on....just can't bring myself to remove clamps!....


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Okay so now we're geting somewhere!*

I can see the finishing line..........okay so she's a little rough in places, but what do you expect, traipsing over alien terrain


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*And now the end is near*

 Well finally I can see the light at the end of the tunnel......or is that a train!....
Still a little rough around the edges, but she has been traipsing around on alien terrain
(forgive me if this gets posted twice.....I seem to boe on some sort of time lag over here)


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looks great, aeryn. :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

aeryn43 said:


> Well finally I can see the light at the end of the tunnel......or is that a train!....
> Still a little rough around the edges, but she has been traipsing around on alien terrain
> (forgive me if this gets posted twice.....I seem to boe on some sort of time lag over here)


You did a Beautiful job on her......:thumbsup: As for the multiple posts, I think HobbyTalk was having problems, I too had a problem posting yesterday.
Again, nice work.......:wave:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Ditto!! If there are any rough edges I don't see them. I'm still masking the canopy on mine, haven't even reached the tunnel yet!

I had trouble posting yesterday too, even today I have to keep hitting the refresh button every time I go to a new page...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Wonderful! I especially like that you gave Robot a lift. He was always getting the short end of the schtick.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Finally!*

Well apart form a little touch-up here and there....I think we've finished this beast:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Congradultations! The final version looks great.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work........ I love the robot's finish and his lift......:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for taking us on your journey! Turned out beautiful!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for your nice comments, yep it's been a journey.....
Now onto new things....After staring at this for a long time, I've been thinking how camper vanish it is!....
Well I thought what if VW was commisioned to build the J2:tongue:
Now all I have to do is dig out my old spare PL J2 kit...:thumbsup:
so watch this space!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

might have to start a new thread on this!
here's my idea for a variant J2.......
Ta-da....The volkswagen J2 camper exploration vehicle, complete withh extending roof for added sleeping space, rear wheel steer tricycle undercarriage and all round vision....sliding side hatch and rear access optional.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

aeryn43 said:


> might have to start a new thread on this!
> here's my idea for a variant J2.......
> Ta-da....The volkswagen J2 camper exploration vehicle, complete withh extending roof for added sleeping space, rear wheel steer tricycle undercarriage and all round vision....sliding side hatch and rear access optional.


Alright now, open a window and let the vapors from all that glue dissipate....... Really, I think you have a real knack for some very cool detail work, I'm going to keep an out for the VW J2 camper.......:wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think I saw this posted here before, but just in case...

It's the article about the VW Bus Mars Rover. May lend some visual cues to a J2 camper projekt.


----------

